# New puppy :)



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Me and my roommate got a puppy! We had no intention of getting such a young dog, but this girlie (Lacey, probably to be renamed Laika) is surprisingly mellow for her age. She is very gentle and even when she is excited, is quieter than any other dog (in that particular room, anyhow).










Sorry it's such a poor photo, I will post better pics once she comes home tomorrow!
She's a hound mix, and I think she was surrendered because of an umbilical hernia (now corrected).

We spent hours in the pound looking at all the dogs and making sure we made the right choice. It's been over a decade since I've lived with a dog, and I'm crazy excited for Laika! It will be fun to train her and watch her grow.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Squeeeee!!!  What a sweetie! I love those floppy ears.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

she does have perfect little hound ears, doesn't she? 

I'm about to go meet with my friend's new puppy Drogo:










They're going to have play dates and grow up together <3


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

So cute! Excellent that you are adopting from a shelter.


----------

